# 2010 Outback 300Bh - What Is It Worth?



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I have a 2010 Outback 300BH that I am looking to sell.

Any idea what it is worth?

Anyone interested?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

What its worth is up to the person writing the check. But considering I paid 21900 for mine brand new I would think 17-18 ish used. I actually just traded mine for a new Springdale at the RV show. I feel I got a great price on the new one and still I got 18000 for my trade. I think that was high for a trade and I'm not sure how they did that but I was happy with it. I hope I didnt overpay for the new one, dont really think I did. Prior to that I had one dealer say the Outback was worth 13000 on a trade. I would have burned it to the ground before doing that. Trying to sell it yourself and get top dollar is difficult. Its still too new and unless someone is getting a substantial discount they'll just get a new one. If they save 2 grand thats about 20-25 a month on a 10 year loan and thats just not enough to sway most people.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

What's with all the 300 BH owners jumping ship?







This is a great camper!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

hottubwilly said:


> What's with all the 300 BH owners jumping ship?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right Willy it is! The issue for us is that we simply bought the wrong floor plan for us. We are empty nesters but wanted the ability to bring along some guests. Well in a bunkhouse the countertop space is very limited and the bathroom is very small. We just decided we were paying all this money and not getting what we wanted. So we changed to a rear kitchen Springdale with tons of counter space, cabinets, two recliners, and a large bathroom. Now we have room for a coffee maker, toaster oven or even just to prepare a meal or make a sandwich. Plus a large enogh bathroom to change clothes in and counter space for toiletry items. The unit came with a larger TV (26"), power awning, power stabilizers, power tongue jack. It was at the RV show for 18999 and we got 18000 for ours so it just made sense to do it. I lost some money on mine but got a great deal on the new one and although we haven't camped in it yet it just _feels_ right and I _think_ we'll be happy! If guest do come along we still have a u shaped dinette and an air mattress sofa (which BTW is also 6 inches wider than the Outback).

http://keystone-springdale.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=east&model=293RKSSR


----------

